# Happy Birthday Ivy!!!



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Today is Ivy's 2nd birthday!!!!


















Pictures to come soon....


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

<span style="color: #6633FF"> </span> Happy Birthday!
Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Ivy!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Ivy's Birthday- pic heavy*

Today was Ivy's 2nd birthday!! Here are some pics of her enjoying her cake and present:


Please mom no pictures:





























Can I have my cake now?




















Please, it looks so good, smells good too!










CAKE!















































Present, for me?










New Toy!!





































Thanks Mom! I had a great birthday










Almost forgot- Face Pics



















Thanks for looking!

Sorry the pics are so big I was having trouble resizing with photobucket


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Please see: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=677488&page=0#Post677488 for birthday pics


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Ivy's Birthday- pic heavy*

Happy Birthday Ivy









She is just beautiful...


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Ivy's Birthday- pic heavy*








Ivy.

She sure looks like she enjoyed that cake.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Ivy's Birthday- pic heavy*

Such a pretty girl!!! Happy birthday!!


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Ivy's Birthday- pic heavy*

What a luck girl to have such a nice birthday party. Birthdays are for spoiling right?? My favorite picture is the one with her looking at the cake!!







 Yummy and its all MINE!!


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Ivy's Birthday- pic heavy*

Happy Birthday Ivy!! It looks like she had a great day.


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: Ivy's Birthday- pic heavy*

Hi Ivy,

I know that I'm late ........

......... but in spite of it







from this part of the world!!! 

By the way, Ivy, I REALLY enjoyed the pictures your Mom posted.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Ivy's Birthday- pic heavy*

I merged these 2 threads for ya.







Two threads for the same thing gets a little confusing.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Ivy's Birthday- pic heavy*

Thanks Vinnie


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Ivy's Birthday- pic heavy*

I love the picture where Ivy is about to dive into the piece of cake. 

Cake, meet giant German Shepherd teeth. Goodbye Cake.


----------

